# Lionel Coal Loader - differences in model?



## scanmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new around these parts... & I have a question for you all. 

I'm buying my son a Lionel train set for Christmas (NY Central Flyer) and would like to add a coal loader as an accessory, along with a tunnel and some extra track, switch, etc. 

My question is this: What's the difference between model 6-14004 and model 6-14157? Both have #397 as part of their title. Is one an earlier model than the other one? If so, what's been updated? Is one "better" than the other? The two models are listed below: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150952830867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251189558988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any advice or insight you all could give would be really appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure, but here's the two owner's manuals ...

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-4004-250.pdf

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/5958714157250004.pdf

Regards,

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The Lionel 397 is the original product from the 1950s. The 6-14004 and 6-14157 are modern reproductions. I don't know about the coal loader in particular, but my experience with other items is that the different item numbers are just different production runs. There may be small differences in details, such as it looks like parts of these are different colors, but they are essentially identical in functionality.

It looks like the 14004 has a light mounted on it while the 14157 does not. I'd probably get the lighted version, myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

The 14004 has A) a lamp on a pole, and B) a large hopper bin on support rods, whilst the 14157 has neither (at least in the listings shown).
I find from on-line research (rapid) that the lamp on a pole is, in fact, a difference, as is colouring of things like the diesel generator casting.
I think the hopper bin is used when the unit is set under a coal ramp, like the 456.
I don't know if the 14157 has provision for the hopper bin.
Dave


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

During it's history the 397 was made in two varieties. The 14004 represents the earliest version, while the 14157 the latter. They are essentially just reproductions of some popular items, with minor improvements. Possibly things like DC can motors as opposed to the originals AC motors. DC motors are generally quieter than their AC counterparts. Given the choice, I'd also opt for the 14004.

Carl


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

These are both modern reissues of the original 397 from the 1940's and 50's. The differences are cosmetic. One has a grey motor and ramp the other yellow and black. It's a nice accessory and an excellent companion to the #456 Coaling ramp.


----------



## scanmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the info. 

One last thing I need to consider: it looks like Lionel is coming out with a new coal loader in June of next year. Do you think something like this is worth waiting for? Or are these things usually just cosmetic differences, and I'm no worse off with an "older" model? 

If it makes any difference, my son's track is a FasTrack set... so I don't know if newer accessories a better suited for that, or if it really doesn't matter. 

Again, thanks guys.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's all new for 2013! Where have we heard that before?  The photo in the catalog is just a computer rendition. I do not see a bin so I'm not sure how the coal gets on the conveyor. With a list of under $90 it may be worth waiting for. One think for certain an original 397 is less expensive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

The bin is in the ebay listings.


----------



## scanmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks like I can get a used 14004 in pretty nice condition for less than $90 (the cost of the 2013 "NEW AND IMPROVED" - lol). Would you pull the trigger? I'm leaning toward yes... 

Is it any trouble wiring an "older" accessory to a FasTrack? Just need a piece of accessory track, right? 

Sorry man... I'm such a rookie when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

scanmiller said:


> It looks like I can get a used 14004 in pretty nice condition for less than $90 (the cost of the 2013 "NEW AND IMPROVED" - lol). Would you pull the trigger? I'm leaning toward yes...
> 
> Is it any trouble wiring an "older" accessory to a FasTrack? Just need a piece of accessory track, right?
> 
> Sorry man... I'm such a rookie when it comes to this stuff.


The wiring for accessories like that do NOT connect to track. They requires a constant voltage to perform properly. They connect directly to constant voltage terminals on the transformer. If your transformer does not have them, you can use an old cordless phone charger aka wall wart. It must put out 12 volts, and around 3-5 amps. 

Carl


----------



## scanmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

Aha... so that's the "extra" connections on the back of the terminal that comes with the NYCF, yes? To connect accessories that need constant power.. like the coal loader. Got it. I assume the switch that comes with the coal loader only works if there's constant power to that switch. Duh . Told you, I'm a rookie... 

So something like a flasher/gate gets connected to the track with the insulated sections (so it only is enabled when the train goes over it)... yes?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

scanmiller said:


> Aha... so that's the "extra" connections on the back of the terminal that comes with the NYCF, yes? To connect accessories that need constant power.. like the coal loader. Got it. I assume the switch that comes with the coal loader only works if there's constant power to that switch. Duh . Told you, I'm a rookie...
> 
> So something like a flasher/gate gets connected to the track with the insulated sections (so it only is enabled when the train goes over it)... yes?


Now you're catching on. Correct on the loader switch. The signals would also be wired direct to constant power, with an activator to control operation. 

Remember, the only dumb question is the one not asked. We're all here because we enjoy this addiction (hobby  ) and helping others.

Carl


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I owen a few of the old #397 coal loaders, they work ok but they do spill coal everyere,I am waiting for my NEW coal loader to come in, should be any day now, and its supposed to load the new style coal that my tipple uses, so I will have a companion piece to the tipple.

...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had several of the coal loaders too, same complaint, spill coal a lot.


----------

